# - || pickup: gnoixaim & mayorgong & buunii



## doveling (Feb 1, 2015)

Spoiler: finished freebies; gnoixiam & mayorgong & bun


















--- 
im finished for the week, see you~~
​


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 1, 2015)

My OC, maybe? : )))
reference hereeeeee <3333

EDIT - and wierd pose??? i dunno, lmao. sitting huggin' her knees????


----------



## Royce (Feb 1, 2015)

Can he be standing  with a pinwheel?

- - - Post Merge - - -

He can be sitting in that girly pose? Legs on the side?

Aww I'm late


----------



## doveling (Feb 1, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> My OC, maybe? : )))
> reference hereeeeee <3333
> 
> EDIT - and wierd pose??? i dunno, lmao. sitting huggin' her knees????



eeps i've always wanted to draw for you honestly /walks away
i'll draw her since i really like her design!!

closed already?~~


----------



## sej (Feb 1, 2015)

Am I too late? 
Damn aha
Still can't wait to see what u draw tho!


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 1, 2015)

poppet said:


> eeps i've always wanted to draw for you honestly /walks away
> i'll draw her since i really like her design!!
> 
> closed already?~~



yaaaaaas, tytyty <3333 your slots are always full or you're always swamped with your freebie requests, so i never want to request. lolol.


----------



## doveling (Feb 1, 2015)

@gnoixaim :>!!


----------



## Skeol (Feb 1, 2015)

kute *o*


----------



## doveling (Feb 1, 2015)

Skeol said:


> kute *o*



t-t thankyou!~
pst i love your art /drools


----------



## sej (Feb 1, 2015)

poppet said:


> @gnoixaim :>!!



Omg that looks adorable!


----------



## Emzy (Feb 1, 2015)

dayum!!! looks amazing!


----------



## Royce (Feb 1, 2015)

CUTE!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 1, 2015)

My goodness! Amazing!


----------



## doveling (Feb 1, 2015)

Sej said:


> Omg that looks adorable!


thanks sejj!!~


Chibi.Hoshi said:


> My goodness! Amazing!


q_q thanks chib : D!!~


Royce said:


> CUTE!


thankyou!!


Emzy said:


> dayum!!! looks amazing!



o vo thankkyyouu bebs <3


----------



## sej (Feb 1, 2015)

I am actually glad that someone else got a freebie except from me. Cause I have had a lot of freebies from you! C:


----------



## roroselle (Feb 1, 2015)

omg poppet you goddess


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 1, 2015)

jelly i want one :c too cute!


----------



## doveling (Feb 1, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> jelly i want one :c too cute!


//gives you lime jelly
thankyou emm :>!!!


roroselle said:


> omg poppet you goddess



hngng what no thankyouu : *


----------



## MTurtle (Feb 1, 2015)

Your art is super adorable!


----------



## doveling (Feb 1, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Your art is super adorable!



/squirms
adafjg thankyou im super honoured!!! <33


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 1, 2015)

Little confused by the title. Are you still doing freebies or another? XD

If so, ref: 


Spoiler:  












Pose, hmmmm.... whatever you need to work on.
Perhaps her standing on her tippy toes holding her wand high in the air if that works for you?


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 1, 2015)

Omg poppet -fangirls- Are you doing another freebie? If so could you draw my mayor ? TYSM


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 1, 2015)

ahh poppet! i want one :c
{x} either of those two would be lovely!
as for a poses
if you do darby, could he be making a shy pose, like maybe with his hands behind his back, looking down a little? he's usually very shy and rarely smiles unless he's with venice.
if you choose venice, she can be holding a basket of bread or reading a book maybe?
i have some mini bios on them on that link so if anything from there sparks an idea, feel free to be creative!
tysm for considering <333


----------



## doveling (Feb 1, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> Omg poppet -fangirls- Are you doing another freebie? If so could you draw my mayor ? TYSM
> View attachment 82990


sure am!! (is the title really confusing? made sense to me ahah, i'll go fix it?)
considered! got a specific pose? :> 


Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Little confused by the title. Are you still doing freebies or another? XD
> 
> If so, ref:
> 
> ...



ahah yeah i am, doing one last freebie for the night : >!!

considered thanks <3!!


----------



## effluo (Feb 1, 2015)

Throw mine in for consideration of the amazing ..



Spoiler:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 1, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahah yeah i am, doing one last freebie for the night : >!!
> 
> considered thanks <3!!


Woooooahhhh! I got it, I think? Lol thank you. ;;


----------



## Autem (Feb 1, 2015)

Your art is so amazing! If you haven't decided yet, could you also consider my mayor?



Spoiler: Title



View attachment 82991


----------



## sej (Feb 1, 2015)

Maybe my OC? Tehe
Here
Tysm!


----------



## doveling (Feb 1, 2015)

effluo said:


> Throw mine in for consideration of the amazing ..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


;v ;; <3
considered hh!! any poses wanted?


Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Woooooahhhh! I got it, I think? Lol thank you. ;;


ahah no probs~~


Autem said:


> Your art is so amazing! If you haven't decided yet, could you also consider my mayor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thankyou very very much!! 
still deciding ah! sure thing considered!, did you have any specific poses?

- - - Post Merge - - -




Sej said:


> Maybe my OC? Tehe
> Here
> Tysm!



oo new character ahah
considered!! (also any spec. poses?)


----------



## Autem (Feb 1, 2015)

poppet said:


> ;v ;; <3
> considered hh!! any poses wanted?
> 
> ahah no probs~~
> ...



Umm, I don't know, sitting down, or sleeping? Out of question, what app do you use for drawing?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 1, 2015)

Uh guys, poses.... ;w;


----------



## doveling (Feb 1, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Uh guys, poses.... ;w;


ahah : ' )
no matter though


Autem said:


> Umm, I don't know, sitting down, or sleeping? Out of question, what app do you use for drawing?



noted!~
& i use paint tool sai : >!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 1, 2015)

i forgot a pose dang it ;w; i'll edit cx sorry!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 1, 2015)

The hype, lol.

pffff I spelt tippy toes wrong. Just wanted to note that. XD


----------



## sej (Feb 1, 2015)

poppet said:


> ;v ;; <3
> considered hh!! any poses wanted?
> 
> ahah no probs~~
> ...



Nope! Just maybe a bit crazy? Lol
And yep! Thanks! c:


----------



## doveling (Feb 1, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> The hype, lol.
> 
> pffff I spelt tippy toes wrong. Just wanted to note that. XD



ahah hype nah

_ahhaaahahah_


emmatheweirdo said:


> i forgot a pose dang it ;w; i'll edit cx sorry!



hnn /slaps self i sorta skipped your post /dead
either way its considered ahh!!


----------



## JellofishXD (Feb 1, 2015)

Aah maybe draw my mayor standing ref in sig!


----------



## sej (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh and that line across her face is a scar. But no blood or anything lol


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Feb 1, 2015)

my god these are adorable poppet
i assume your closed now?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 1, 2015)

Sej said:


> Nope! Just maybe a bit crazy? Lol
> And yep! Thanks! c:


She needs a pose, its on the first post. XDDDDDD

This is making me laugh seriously lol.


----------



## sej (Feb 1, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> She needs a pose, its on the first post. XDDDDDD
> 
> This is making me laugh seriously lol.



Oh ummm
Then whichever pose you need to work on? Or experiment on?


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 1, 2015)

poppet said:


> hnn /slaps self i sorta skipped your post /dead
> either way its considered ahh!!



aw aha, that's okay! i edited with pose ideas c: tysm <33


----------



## Gregriii (Feb 1, 2015)

nvm cries*


----------



## doveling (Feb 1, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> nvm cries*


: ' (


emmatheweirdo said:


> aw aha, that's okay! i edited with pose ideas c: tysm <33


noted!!


Sej said:


> Oh ummm
> Then whichever pose you need to work on? Or experiment on?


idk i like being given a pose so i don't have to struggle thinking of one aaha


Chibi.Hoshi said:


> She needs a pose, its on the first post. XDDDDDD
> 
> This is making me laugh seriously lol.


:''''')


Twilight Sparkle said:


> my god these are adorable poppet
> i assume your closed now?


thankyouu!
& nope im still seeking!


JellofishXD said:


> Aah maybe draw my mayor standing ref in sig!



very creative pose ahah jks, considered!!


----------



## JellofishXD (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh ok then my mayor sitting?? Jks


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 1, 2015)

If you are still taking request maybe she doing flower crowns (and wearing one?)_ lying on her back or sitting down_? ;v; ( x x )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 1, 2015)

poppet said:


> very creative pose ahah jks, considered!!


No I got a better one, rock *gets shot*
That rocks *gets shot again*


----------



## doveling (Feb 1, 2015)

JellofishXD said:


> Oh ok then my mayor sitting?? Jks


ahhah ~~


MayorGong said:


> If you are still taking request maybe she doing flower crowns (and wearing one?)? ;v; ( x x )



sure am still, considered.. any pose?

---
will leave open for 10 more minutes, then i'll pick~~


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Feb 1, 2015)

Would you do Fantasy Life characters then?. heres my one if you can do her! uvu.





I'd love her waving or sitting down, don't worry about her sword if you can't draw it.


----------



## doveling (Feb 1, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> No I got a better one, rock *gets shot*
> That rocks *gets shot again*



hahahhhah yas~~

- - - Post Merge - - -




Twilight Sparkle said:


> Would you do Fantasy Life characters then?. heres my one if you can do her! uvu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oo not sure how i am with metal, but i'll see!!


----------



## sej (Feb 1, 2015)

Kk let me just get a pose c:


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 1, 2015)

I added a pose in the post x3 lying on her back would be nice ;;


----------



## roroselle (Feb 1, 2015)

ermergerdd



Spoiler: Ref











maybe my mayor playing in snow somehow? :3
or building a snnowman
or like..snowboarding..LOL


----------



## sej (Feb 1, 2015)

This pose maybe? c:


----------



## doveling (Feb 1, 2015)

Sej said:


> This pose maybe? c:


considered!!!! : D


roroselle said:


> ermergerdd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cute idea!! considered!!


MayorGong said:


> I added a pose in the post x3 lying on her back would be nice ;;



ooo interesting!!~


----------



## sej (Feb 1, 2015)

poppet said:


> considered!!!! : D



Awesome! Tysm! c:


----------



## doveling (Feb 1, 2015)

MayorGong said:


> If you are still taking request maybe she doing flower crowns (and wearing one?)_ lying on her back or sitting down_? ;v; ( x x )



//DRUM ROLL
i've decided to do gong's request!
thankyou for all your interest!! i think this is the most hype my threads have recieved within a few hours idk ahah

if the tennis is STILL on when im finished gongs request, i might doodle a few more!! ; D


----------



## Alvery (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh, heyy poppet!  Might I pop in a request?



Spoiler









pose: a stupid-looking sailor senshi/superhero pose? XD



OOPS too late XDD


----------



## sej (Feb 1, 2015)

poppet said:


> //DRUM ROLL
> i've decided to do gong's request!
> thankyou for all your interest!! i think this is the most hype my threads have recieved within a few hours idk ahah
> 
> if the tennis is STILL on when im finished gongs request, i might doodle a few more!! ; D



Awww congrats gong!
im so jelly, omg im so selfish stop it sej


----------



## doveling (Feb 1, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Oh, heyy poppet!  Might I pop in a request?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry alveryy!! : ' o
just 10mins late o vo!!

//&sorry im slacking on the pixel job wheezes 

- - - Post Merge - - -




Sej said:


> Awww congrats gong!
> im so jelly, omg im so selfish stop it sej



sorry sejj~ ; O


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 1, 2015)

congrats gong!
hopes tennis is still on when you're done eheh


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 1, 2015)

*dreams of your pixels*
If only I could get on my art computer. ;w;

Oh well, perhaps next time. I'll still request the same thing. XD


----------



## sej (Feb 1, 2015)

poppet said:


> sorry alveryy!! : ' o
> just 10mins late o vo!!
> 
> //&sorry im slacking on the pixel job wheezes
> ...



Its fine!
Maybe one day, when I get good at art. We can do an art trade c:


----------



## Alvery (Feb 1, 2015)

poppet said:


> sorry alveryy!! : ' o
> just 10mins late o vo!!
> 
> //&sorry im slacking on the pixel job wheezes



Again, oops, haha  And don't worry!! Procrastinate all you want :> I can wait forever (☆_☆)


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 1, 2015)

ohhhh thank you so much ; 3 ; <33


----------



## doveling (Feb 1, 2015)

Sej said:


> Its fine!
> Maybe one day, when I get good at art. We can do an art trade c:


that day should come pretty soon!!


Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *dreams of your pixels*
> If only I could get on my art computer. ;w;
> 
> Oh well, perhaps next time. I'll still request the same thing. XD


/i still needs to order pixels from you .dead./
ahah i'll be looking forward!!


emmatheweirdo said:


> congrats gong!
> hopes tennis is still on when you're done eheh



_im slightly gigglin' since i call my grandpa gong.. for some reason idk ahah_

ahah it should be i reckon /slap
im so excited!!
--

also...
ZXFGCZSFJKZSGBASOJGSLKHAFKLAHFL BOO ANDY MURRY!!!
/flips chairs


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 1, 2015)

poppet said:


> /i still needs to order pixels from you .dead./
> ahah i'll be looking forward!!


*gives you life potion* one day dear <3

Also, if you do more freebies again could you automatically add my form again for the next round if you are as its the same form? I'm going to sleep, time zone. Thank you if so ;; <3


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 1, 2015)

could you add mine as well, poppet? i gotta get off soon and pack ;w;


----------



## sej (Feb 1, 2015)

poppet said:


> that day should come pretty soon!!



Well we can do an art trade now if u call this good lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 1, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> could you add mine as well, poppet? i gotta get off soon and pack ;w;


I should of asked if all the others count for the next round, if she is just picking. I'm that tired pfff. XD


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 1, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I should of asked if all the others count for the next round, if she is just randomly picking. I'm that tired pfff. XD



lol oops true cx hahah


----------



## Royce (Feb 1, 2015)

My ref is in the first page


----------



## MTurtle (Feb 1, 2015)

poppet said:


> /squirms
> adafjg thankyou im super honoured!!! <33



Hahaha If you ever take rl commission for chibis, I'll totally commission you :3


----------



## doveling (Feb 1, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Hahaha If you ever take rl commission for chibis, I'll totally commission you :3


ahah im still figuring prices and etc, if i do though, i'll let you know <3!


Sej said:


> Well we can do an art trade now if u call this good lol


ahah maybe a pixel trade ; ' )


emmatheweirdo said:


> could you add mine as well, poppet? i gotta get off soon and pack ;w;


sure thang!!


Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *gives you life potion* one day dear <3
> 
> Also, if you do more freebies again could you automatically add my form again for the next round if you are as its the same form? I'm going to sleep, time zone. Thank you if so ;; <3



//revives yes one day!!

& sure i wasn't going to make everyone repost anyway, that would be a burden : O!!

anyway nighty!
---

@gong 
i didn't know what color the eyes were, do let me know!
but here's a preview WIP!!


Spoiler: here











ALSO
YAS DJOKOVIC WON!!! MADE MY WEEK!!


----------



## Royce (Feb 1, 2015)

Can he be standing  with a pinwheel?

He can be sitting in that girly pose? Legs on the side?

 so fun!


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 1, 2015)

so cute! Hmm I just realized that I never thought in eye color ;-; I was thinking in grey or light pink, like this ^^


----------



## buuunii (Feb 1, 2015)

Too cute!
MIA YOU SO LUCKY

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is it still going on? If so could you draw my mayor or zombie boy ? :x


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 1, 2015)

gnoixaim's oc looks beautiful omg look at that gorgeous coloring <333 and dANG gong's wip looks adorableee


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 1, 2015)

Ahh I wish I was awake for this!!!! Lovely work poppet! As always!!!!!!!


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 1, 2015)

Omfg, gnoixaim's OC and gong's WIP both look *gorgeous*!! <333 I love your art, poppet, eep!  :>


----------



## doveling (Feb 1, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Omfg, gnoixaim's OC and gong's WIP both look *gorgeous*!! <333 I love your art, poppet, eep!  :>


asdfghj thankyouu!!


snapdragon said:


> Ahh I wish I was awake for this!!!! Lovely work poppet! As always!!!!!!!


sorry snapling (imma call you that now!) thankyou hh!


lynn105 said:


> gnoixaim's oc looks beautiful omg look at that gorgeous coloring <333 and dANG gong's wip looks adorableee


thankyouu <33!! 


buuunii said:


> Too cute!
> MIA YOU SO LUCKY
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


thanks!! & i might do doodles afterwards!!


MayorGong said:


> so cute! Hmm I just realized that I never thought in eye color ;-; I was thinking in grey or light pink, like this ^^



thanks! i realised i stuffed up the pose a bit, but i might have it done today!


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 2, 2015)

AAAAAAH I CANT BELIEVE I MISSED THIS
YOUR ART IS SO GORGEOUS I CANT EVEN


----------



## doveling (Feb 2, 2015)

@mayorgong



Pokemanz said:


> AAAAAAH I CANT BELIEVE I MISSED THIS
> YOUR ART IS SO GORGEOUS I CANT EVEN



sdfghajdkl thankyouu!! ; v;;;; <33
i'll be doing random headshots so you can post refs(?)


----------



## roroselle (Feb 2, 2015)

so beautiful T.T


----------



## pengutango (Feb 2, 2015)

Oooh poppet! Those came out cute! Sad I missed out on that chance, but I'll leave these here for consideration if you wanted to draw them.

*Olive:* *[x]*

*Aurelia:* *[x]*

*Sapphira:* *[x]*


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 2, 2015)

Your art is amazing! :3 I'll be saving up my bells to get a commission from you!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 2, 2015)

SO AMAZING! *rolls around on the floor*


----------



## kesttang (Feb 2, 2015)

Omg Poppet... Here is a reference for my fiance. Thank you!


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 2, 2015)

poppet said:


> @mayorgong
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg this is amazing poppet! *o*


----------



## doveling (Feb 2, 2015)

rosabelle said:


> omg this is amazing poppet! *o*


afg thanks belle!! 


kesttang said:


> Omg Poppet... Here is a reference for my fiance. Thank you!


very cute!! ty!!


Chibi.Hoshi said:


> SO AMAZING! *rolls around on the floor*


/rolls with you ////
tyyyy!


Rebeth13 said:


> Your art is amazing! :3 I'll be saving up my bells to get a commission from you!


thanks!! i'll be looking forward!!


pengutango said:


> Oooh poppet! Those came out cute! Sad I missed out on that chance, but I'll leave these here for consideration if you wanted to draw them.
> 
> *Olive:* *[x]*
> 
> ...


thankyou pengg~~
they are super cute considered~~


roroselle said:


> so beautiful T.T



 u o u <3 thankyou!


----------



## kesttang (Feb 2, 2015)

Take your time poppet, if you don't get to mine. It's fine! Enjoy art! I love seeing your art works! : D


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 2, 2015)

too cute!! is mine still up for consideration? ;w;


----------



## doveling (Feb 2, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> too cute!! is mine still up for consideration? ;w;


thanks!! & sure is!

*also i'd love if past posters who'd like to get a chibi for this time round, for them to just post anything random!! i like having possible freeb-getters being aware!~~~~
*


kesttang said:


> Take your time poppet, if you don't get to mine. It's fine! Enjoy art! I love seeing your art works! : D



ahh thankyou for understanding!! i'll be picking one more freebie chibi, so yeapp!!


----------



## roroselle (Feb 2, 2015)

IM AWARE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<3


----------



## doveling (Feb 2, 2015)

roroselle said:


> IM AWARE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/clap/clap
!!!


----------



## sej (Feb 2, 2015)

Sej said:


> Maybe my OC? Tehe
> Here
> Tysm!





Sej said:


> This pose maybe? c:



Reposting this c:
Remember that my OC is a bit crazy lol


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

ITS ADORABLE!!!!! I looooove your art
☆*:.｡. o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆


----------



## JellofishXD (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi!


----------



## doveling (Feb 2, 2015)

trying to aim for a frilly pastelly character idk im craving cute
thanks for posting guys still acceptin!


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 2, 2015)

Spoiler










She could be standing or sitting holding something like a cupcake or a lollipop or something hehe. Thank you for considering poppet! :3


----------



## JellofishXD (Feb 2, 2015)

Then.....Diana,Merengue or Marina?


----------



## buuunii (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm pretty frilly (?͈⌔?͈⑅)
no glasses if you choose me please


----------



## sej (Feb 2, 2015)

Hmm, maybe my mayor then? She is very cutesy and she has a frilly dress!
Ref here
Do her in the same pose as I posted before?


----------



## Autem (Feb 2, 2015)

Autem said:


> Your art is so amazing! If you haven't decided yet, could you also consider my mayor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could you consider my mayor again? For the pose, maybe lying on the back with his hands spread out, or maybe jumping up and down while waving his arms in the air? Thanks!


----------



## doveling (Feb 2, 2015)

like like i really want to try out these poses with something fluffy and frilly and yeah


----------



## roroselle (Feb 2, 2015)

hahah bun's mayor seems perfect for that then!


----------



## buuunii (Feb 2, 2015)

The first looks more interesting but won't show off frills as well as the second I think..

- - - Post Merge - - -



roroselle said:


> hahah bun's mayor seems perfect for that then!



<3 ;D


----------



## azukitan (Feb 2, 2015)

Would you like to give my Pachirisu gijinka a shot? You're welcome to design an outfit for her since she loves to dress up, lol. [*ref*]


----------



## doveling (Feb 2, 2015)

roroselle said:


> hahah bun's mayor seems perfect for that then!



ahah probably, but i don't want to seem like im targeting an audience since i am free to do anything, so i'll do anything
_idk why i wrote that _

- - - Post Merge - - -




azukitan said:


> Would you like to give my Pachirisu gijinka a shot? You're welcome to design an outfit for her since she loves to dress up, lol. [*ref*]


eep pachirisu is my 2nd fav pokemon /slap
considered hh !!


buuunii said:


> The first looks more interesting but won't show off frills as well as the second I think..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ahah yeah im tied between them


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 2, 2015)

Here's my reference here, in case you'd like to draw my mayor. :3


----------



## sej (Feb 2, 2015)

Sej said:


> Hmm, maybe my mayor then? She is very cutesy and she has a frilly dress!
> Ref here
> Do her in the same pose as I posted before?



Am I considered? Huhu


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 2, 2015)

Consider mine again! *gets shot*

THE HYPE!

----------

Here it is:

Ref:


Spoiler:  











Pose, her standing on her tippy toes holding her wand high in the air if that works for you?


----------



## doveling (Feb 2, 2015)

Sej said:


> Am I do considered? Huhu



sure am

ok i'll allow a few more posts until another 5mins, then i'll pick??
wep


----------



## sej (Feb 2, 2015)

Arrrr man I gtg now!
Stupid school :/


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 2, 2015)

Wait, did I miss it as my post is on page 12? ;;


----------



## doveling (Feb 2, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Wait, did I miss it as my post is on page 12? ;;



ahah since you posted yesterday your posts are still valid! : >!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 2, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahah since you posted yesterday your posts are still valid! : >!!


AHHH THANK YOU! *hugs* ;;


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 2, 2015)

do i need to repost my refs or is the request from earlier still count? o:


----------



## doveling (Feb 2, 2015)

buuunii said:


> I'm pretty frilly (?͈⌔?͈⑅)
> no glasses if you choose me please



/SLAPSFACE\
as you heard earlier i had a craving to draw a frilly frill frilster so why not buuniis!

im sorry to disappoint everyone else who didn't get it! sucks im a slow worker as well ahha~~

done

sigh sigh


----------



## MindlessPatch (Feb 2, 2015)

bloop~ Can't wait to see the finished one anyway! The other two look really pretty ^^


----------



## doveling (Feb 2, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> do i need to repost my refs or is the request from earlier still count? o:



other was fine!!~ i really really did want to draw the girl for you o uo 
everyone's characters were so tempting i - i- sob

- - - Post Merge - - -




MindlessPatch said:


> bloop~ Can't wait to see the finished one anyway! The other two look really pretty ^^



/flails
dfgsufkj sorry patchy but i just ended request openings gah sorry!!


----------



## buuunii (Feb 2, 2015)

poppet said:


> /SLAPSFACE\
> as you heard earlier i had a craving to draw a frilly frill frilster so why not buuniis!
> 
> im sorry to disappoint everyone else who didn't get it! sucks im a slow worker as well ahha~~
> ...



*lays facedown on grass*
*dies of happiness*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh well, I can dream. ;w;
Congrats buuunni.


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 2, 2015)

Aaah congrats buuunii! ;u;


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 2, 2015)

poppet said:


> other was fine!!~ i really really did want to draw the girl for you o uo
> everyone's characters were so tempting i - i- sob



ahhh no worries dear! i'm just glad that i was even considered and that you wanted to draw her ;w; tysm <33
and congrats buuunii!! c:


----------



## roroselle (Feb 2, 2015)

yeah, its okiee :3
like emma said, thanks for your consideration <3

chyeah congrats bunnnii! cuteness overload! lol


----------



## buuunii (Feb 2, 2015)

Thank you everyone ;u;
I feel lucky now! *goes and buys 29 lottery tickets*


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 2, 2015)

Congrats Buuunii! <3


----------



## doveling (Feb 2, 2015)

buuunii said:


> *lays facedown on grass*
> *dies of happiness*



*picks you back up 8 u 8


Spoiler: here's a wip!!









floats away sorry i know the head is in a wonky position, but imma fix it don't worry!
im done for the night even though its only 8 but bye!


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

*ADORABLE

YAAAAAS QUEEN YAAAS*


----------



## buuunii (Feb 2, 2015)

poppet said:


> *picks you back up 8 u 8
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here's a wip!!
> ...


AHAHA still cute as KAWAII MONSTER
THANK YOOOOU


----------



## doveling (Feb 2, 2015)

/gulps
it looks abnormal hsgjhjsghjh 
i'll finish this tomorrow afternoon and hopefully it'll look better ahha!~~


----------



## doveling (Feb 2, 2015)

//hobbles
yay its 12am and i decided to finish the art!! with a laptop pad...
note to self never use it to draw ever again

hopefully you can't tell that its a bit shaky ahah, but yay~~~


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 2, 2015)

poppet said:


> @gnoixaim :>!!



Omg, I'm just seeing this now. tytytytytytytyty, it's so fabulous. <3333333


----------



## doveling (Feb 2, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> Omg, I'm just seeing this now. tytytytytytytyty, it's so fabulous. <3333333



eepofpef im glad you like it : >
she was so fun to draw~!!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 2, 2015)

Wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy too cute!!! <3333 
Soups jealous of your talent :ccc


----------



## buuunii (Feb 2, 2015)

It is amazing
Your are so incredibly talented
And oh my god them colors ugh
Thank you so much poppet!


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 2, 2015)

poppet said:


> @mayorgong




It's sO ADORABLE AND FLUFFLY. Thank you so much, I love it! <33


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 2, 2015)

Really cute stuff! The coloring and shading looks really nice on your newest chibis. : ) 

I don't know if you're still taking ones for consideration or not (feel free to ignore this otherwise), but here's my mayor:



Spoiler



















This dress would be preferable, since it matches the cute flower hair accessory! But I would especially love to see it in pink. QR code below.






If not clear from the pictures, her eyes are a *blue-green*.

Reference image by XCrain.

Reference image by Allison.






Pixel by Emzy!

Character blurb: Melody Rose is the kind of mayor that has trouble saying "no". She does everything that she can for the town of Mirage and its villagers and often gets suckered into buying over-priced things from the residents or fake paintings, etc. But she doesn't hold it against them. In the end, she still feels that she's doing them a favor and is happy to befriend them in any way possible.

Melody's passion is dressing up. She likes to wear a lot of different outfits and costumes, especially ones that follow themes. One day she may dress like a princess, the next, like a milkmaid or a mermaid, etc. "Variety is the spice of life" is something that she lives by. She's a fan of colorful things and has a very creative mind that she likes to work into doing things like flower pictures and patterns in the town. 

On the other side of things, Melody is not an early riser and can often get behind with things and sometimes disappoint residents when she forgets things that she promised them due to taking on too many requests at once. She has issues with running late, being forgetful, and just taking too much on her shoulders at once. She's also very easily embarrassed and highly gullible. But it generally doesn't ruin her sunny disposition. One problem results in her trying even harder, be it to make something up to a villager or coming through with something like a project she has fallen behind on.


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 2, 2015)

YAY I have a nickname  poppet THESE ARE CRAZY GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHH! Please tell me you'll commission them ;w;


----------



## doveling (Feb 3, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> YAY I have a nickname  poppet THESE ARE CRAZY GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHH! Please tell me you'll commission them ;w;


ahah yay!!
& thankyiouuu!!~ i might hh!!


Amissapanda said:


> Really cute stuff! The coloring and shading looks really nice on your newest chibis. : )
> 
> I don't know if you're still taking ones for consideration or not (feel free to ignore this otherwise), but here's my mayor:
> 
> ...


eep sorry missa i'm done for now!! but thanks for your interest ahh~~~ <3


MayorGong said:


> It's sO ADORABLE AND FLUFFLY. Thank you so much, I love it! <33


agffgs no worries!! thankyou too


buuunii said:


> It is amazing
> Your are so incredibly talented
> And oh my god them colors ugh
> Thank you so much poppet!


wowoopy yay your welcome!! <33


emmatheweirdo said:


> Wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy too cute!!! <3333
> Soups jealous of your talent :ccc



daww emma thanks <3!!!
q o q <333

- - - - 

ALSO!! I'M THINKING OF STARTING TO DO MORE ADOPTABLES FOR TBT 
I NEED TO BE MORE CREATIVE SO I MIGHT START DOING SOME IF PEOPLE WOULD BE INTERESTED!!
ANY THOUGTHS?


----------



## pengutango (Feb 3, 2015)

Hmm, people in general like cute things, so if they look cute, that'll definitely interest people. To be more specific, I guess, you could have a theme (animals, food, etc) or have something eye catching. Dunno if that helps at all... XD


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 3, 2015)

Well, speaking honestly, I'm not interested in adoptables. I've always found it kind of strange to adopt someone else's idea/concept/art and then take it over and call it your own. Maybe it's just the artist in me that feels very weird about doing that with something that wasn't created by me? I dunno.

I'm sure a lot of people would like them, though, and you should do whatever you feel like doing, regardless!


----------



## doveling (Feb 3, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Well, speaking honestly, I'm not interested in adoptables. I've always found it kind of strange to adopt someone else's idea/concept/art and then take it over and call it your own. Maybe it's just the artist in me that feels very weird about doing that with something that wasn't created by me? I dunno.
> 
> I'm sure a lot of people would like them, though, and you should do whatever you feel like doing, regardless!


aha don't worry me too, it feels weird not being able to control much of the design , its really limiting, but though they are still fun to make and bring out a very creative side c: !!

but hey thankyou for your opinion <3! appreciate it!!


pengutango said:


> Hmm, people in general like cute things, so if they look cute, that'll definitely interest people. To be more specific, I guess, you could have a theme (animals, food, etc) or have something eye catching. Dunno if that helps at all... XD



ahah yeah, i also want to offer like oriental and creepy ones as well so it doesn't get too boring and generic , and also it can cater to people who aren't keen on cute, you know?
i really want to interact with the forum more, so i think i might do one of those when we gather a few themes and put it in a poll to select a theme for the week ; >~
ahah yes it does help thankyou!!


----------



## sej (Feb 3, 2015)

omg all of these look beautiful!! c:
You are just so talented poppet!


----------

